# Atv spreader



## gkaneii (Nov 10, 2011)

Looking to buy a spreader for you ATV... Looking for one to do sidewalks so I need to be able to keep the spread on the smaller side in the winder but would like to use it for fertilizer in the summer. Is there a good all around one that anyone know about?


----------



## tjslider (Sep 16, 2010)

I used the Buyers 100lb spreader a few years ago... worked great for what I needed.

TJ


----------

